# FREAK OUT: this app knows your MBTI from your typing biometrics (take the test)



## papusharu (Dec 23, 2013)

So, you just type in a few texts and this app tells who you are (including your MBTI type): 

typingdna.com/rtest/typingtest 

(can't post links apparently, so you have to copy/paste...)

What do you think?


*DISCLAIMER*

Apparently people think this whole thing is SPAM, sorry about that. I am actually involved in the startup that does this research, it's not bullshit at all, it's real machine learning stuff, and it's backed by scientific research, I thought it would be something you guys would like to test out and eventually some may even help by completing the survey.

About the MBTI training, so far we have around 1000 samples in the database and the prediction is based on those. The intelligence "gene" is trained on certified Mensa members, me included (and the gene was trained against everyone else in the database). The gender gene is trained on a larger sample and has about 85% accuracy. The whole study is very complex and has a lot of potential. You may see this as a SPAM because I posted it on several forums around personalitycafe (that arguably are seen by different types) but wasn't to fool anyone, it was to see feedback and be able to improve the app. I was contacted by an admin to tell me I shouldn't SPAM... really??? 

Sorry again! I posted it on all temperaments forums because I thought it would be helpful for you and that I would be able to see real feedback from people involved more in MBTI. Wasn't intended as SPAM at all (considering the topic of this entire forum, I thought sharing was appropriate).


----------



## AdroElectro (Oct 28, 2014)

Whoah, that's pretty cool! I will totally take it again in a few weeks. I'm on an unfamiliar keyboard so I'm wondering how much that affected the results.

Gender: male
Age: 25-35
Intelligence: gifted
Idea adoption: innovative
MBTI personality profile: ENTP
Closest alternative we found: ENFP


----------



## SpookySprite (Oct 28, 2014)

Gender: male
Age: 20-30
Intelligence: gifted
Openness: innovative
MBTI personality profile: ENTP
Closest alternative we found: ENTJ


----------



## creationsh (Jun 3, 2015)

i don't get it, how and what, i'm baffled. SPOT ON. Except i'm on the intelligence part. sub standard. *tear

Gender: male
Age: 24-34
Intelligence: gifted
Openness: early-adopter
MBTI personality profile: ENFP
Closest alternative we found: ENTP


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

Your real email

Your full name

*glares*


----------



## AdroElectro (Oct 28, 2014)

Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar said:


> Your real email
> 
> Your full name
> 
> *glares*


I didn't use my full name lol. First name Adro, Last name Electro.


----------



## papusharu (Dec 23, 2013)

Just type in a few texts and this app tells who you are (including your MBTI type):

typingdna.com/rtest/typingtest

(can't post links apparently, so you have to copy/paste...)

What do you think?

*DISCLAIMER*

Apparently people think this whole thing is SPAM, sorry about that. I am actually involved in the startup that does this research, it's not bullshit at all, it's real machine learning stuff, and it's backed by scientific research, I thought it would be something you guys would like to test out and eventually some may even help by completing the survey.

About the MBTI training, so far we have around 1000 samples in the database and the prediction is based on those. The intelligence "gene" is trained on certified Mensa members, me included (and the gene was trained against everyone else in the database). The gender gene is trained on a larger sample and has about 85% accuracy. The whole study is very complex and has a lot of potential. You may see this as a SPAM because I posted it on several forums around personalitycafe (that arguably are seen by different types) but wasn't to fool anyone, it was to see feedback and be able to improve the app. I was contacted by an admin to tell me I shouldn't SPAM... really??? 

Sorry again! I posted it on all temperaments forums because I thought it would be helpful for you and that I would be able to see real feedback from people involved more in MBTI. Wasn't intended as SPAM at all (considering the topic of this entire forum, I thought sharing was appropriate).


----------



## Sedem (Mar 16, 2012)

Gender: male
Age: 24-34
Intelligence: gifted
Idea adoption: conservative
MBTI personality profile: ENTP
Closest alternative we found: ENFP



???? no ????
female
22
And even if I wasn't INFJ, I definitely am not ENTP .


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

Gender: female
Age: 24-34
Intelligence: gifted
Openness: innovative
MBTI personality profile: ENTP
Closest alternative we found: ENTJ

 . Got gender and personality type wrong.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

Spam


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

Total bs spam.


----------



## ad202x (Apr 6, 2016)

I probably shouldnt take it on mobile, it gave me ENTP and apparently i was a female in her early twenties

So yeah dont do it on mobile


----------



## Girl archer (Apr 28, 2016)

papusharu said:


> Freaking: Just type in a few texts and this app tells who you are (including your MBTI type):
> 
> typingdna.com/rtest/typingtest
> 
> ...


OKAY, this is some freaky witchcraft :grin: How the heck did they determine my age and type? Wow, mind blowing. Thanks for sharing this @papusharu.

I don't get the rationale behind it. Do different types type differently? Is my intelligence level calculated on the basis of my typing speed, number of typographical errors or lack thereof, and the correct formatting and punctuation as shown in the text sample? Does it assume that certain types type slower than others? As for the age thing, I guess you could say most people in a certain age group would type at a certain speed given the ease and how much they are accustomed to it. The exception to older folk typing just as fast would be those working in office scenarios that involve typing on a regular basis, so it keeps their skills sharp.


----------



## lavendersnow (Jan 13, 2016)

LOOOOOOL. The result couldn't be more far off.

Gender: male
Age: 21-31
Intelligence: superior
Openness: early-adopter
MBTI personality profile: ENTJ
Closest alternative we found: ENTP

While I take being called intelligent as a compliment, I'm sure as hell not an ENTJ or ENTP.


----------



## papusharu (Dec 23, 2013)

there is something similar to similar people even in the way they type, there are multiple subtypes of the same type, maybe even hundreds, point is: they are finite, and are smaller than the number of actual people, therefore with enough data you can do this


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

I think that the type sample they use is almost inevitably heavily tainted by mistypes.


----------



## SpookySprite (Oct 28, 2014)

AdroElectro said:


> I didn't use my full name lol. First name Adro, Last name Electro.


Well, I guess my intelligence was wrong too because I used my real email... :dry:


----------



## AdroElectro (Oct 28, 2014)

SpookySprite said:


> Well, I guess my intelligence was wrong too because I used my real email... :dry:


I used my real email. No way I was going to put my real name though.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Gender: male
Age: 25-35
Intelligence: gifted
Openness: innovative
*MBTI personality profile: ESTJ
Closest alternative we found: ESFJ*

Well that is wrong (not am I not an ESxJ, but I don't associate them with innovation), and is everybody that takes this test gifted?


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Gender:female 
Age:20-30
Intelligence : gifted 
Ideal adoptive: innovative 
MBTI personality: ENTP
Closest alternative we found: ENTJ

Close enough I'm 30 Enfp 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoulSpark (Aug 25, 2013)

Zeigfryd said:


> And MFW the OP made this. (suspicion intensifies)
> Now he's going to sell our emails and information to Google.


Well, I'm glad I didn't especially when my results broke.

First Name: No
Second Name: Thanks
Email: [email protected]

But I did put my actual age, so I don't know why I got -5-5 and everything in bold text. Maybe because while I typed the first two paragraphs out, the third had annoying text so I copy pasted it. :laughing: They should make that part of the test.


----------



## Mbaruh (Aug 22, 2013)

It froze.. says "loading random text" for a few minutes now.


----------



## papusharu (Dec 23, 2013)

Sygma said:


> what do you mean ? I'm like the only one in this thread with INFJ atm hahaha. Y'all a bunch of mistyped snowflakes 1!!1!1!1bbq
> 
> besides : what's that openness - early adopter thing ?


was replying to the second msg... didn't quote however, my fault

openness or "idea adoption" is a 2 way "gene" at one end you have the early adopters and at the other end you have the very conservatives or laggards. it's useful for apps who want to personalize content for you (for example if you're a conservative one you'll probably go more with products that have higher rating or have history of some kind, if you're an early adopter you'll be willing to test new innovative things rather than classic old tested stuff...makes sense?)


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

papusharu said:


> was replying to the second msg... didn't quote however, my fault
> 
> openness or "idea adoption" is a 2 way "gene" at one end you have the early adopters and at the other end you have the very conservatives or laggards. it's useful for apps who want to personalize content for you (for example if you're a conservative one you'll probably go more with products that have higher rating or have history of some kind, if you're an early adopter you'll be willing to test new innovative things rather than classic old tested stuff...makes sense?)


Yep, makes sense, thanks !


----------



## papusharu (Dec 23, 2013)

HoranOuros said:


> Posted in another area but, here
> 
> View attachment 515322
> 
> ...


but it's unsure so... you don't have to take it that serious


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Gender: male-unsure
Age: 31-41
Intelligence: average
Openness: early-adopter
Stress level: 3% (low)
MBTI personality profile: ENTP
Closest alternative we found: ENTJ

Last I checked I did not have a dick


----------



## Privy (Jan 10, 2016)

papusharu said:


> but it's unsure so... you don't have to take it that serious


I don't


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

It is a duplicate.


----------



## LoveDragonDon (May 31, 2014)

Here is a video


----------



## papusharu (Dec 23, 2013)

Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar said:


> The MBTI part is going to be a weak point, because MBTI test is a very unreliable tool. 50% of people get a different type when taking the test second time, even when the re-testing occurs after only a few weeks.
> That's 50% of mistypes and it doesn't even take into account people who were mistyped but got the same result when taking the test second time.
> 
> Over the years, I tested as INTP, then INFP, now I know from a different source that I'm an ENFP.
> ...



MBTI is easy to interpret, and yes it's not accurate. The actual classifiers don't try to assign you a type, but 4 different ones for each "axe" so each of those 4 letters is a separate classifier, for example the extraverted vs. intraverted classifier doesn't look at anything else, starting with a small batch (1000 samples) we needed to use them all to get as much info so instead of doing a 16 multiclass classification we did 4 binary ones where we used entire batch 4 times for different reasons, accuracy at this stage goes up a lot by doing this. That's why you are ENFP and if you see INFP you say... it got me wrong... it actually got you right 3 out of 4. This is only at it begings, but it learns.

About intelligence... why it's important for a user profile api? I correlates to income and education pretty well. It's a good predictor of what would someone buy (for example). 

About the post looking like a clickbait... well I didn't find it interesting to brag about who I am and that I actually am the founder and data scientist behind the app... didn't really see the point of that. Now I see that you would have trust it more. Anyway, I needed feedback, and this is feedback. So I learned something . Thank you!


----------



## papusharu (Dec 23, 2013)

the video is about the main product of Typingdna, the Auth API, not about the User Profile API (which is experimental and in research as we speak)


----------



## LoveDragonDon (May 31, 2014)

Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar said:


> The MBTI part is going to be a weak point, because MBTI test is a very unreliable tool. 50% of people get a different type when taking the test second time, even when the re-testing occurs after only a few weeks.
> That's 50% of mistypes and it doesn't even take into account people who were mistyped but got the same result when taking the test second time.



Regarding people get a different type when taking the test second time...

When I take my MBTI from mypersonality.info, EVERYTIME I got ENTP.

And, I took it over 10 times, and never did I get anything other than ENTP.


----------



## papusharu (Dec 23, 2013)

About how the attributes are determined: it's similar to statistics, but it uses artificial intelligence (so called machine learning) to make "predictions" based on previous data. So it looks at thousands of "labeled" data, generalizes through algorithms and so called "predictive models" and then tries to predict on new samples. The logic behind is much more complex than what I can explain, it's more than pure math, but I would have to rely on pure math to explain that to you, and you wouldn't like it. Anyway, the whole thing is part of what AI experts call "pattern recognition" (something I am passionate about too).

About the MBTI, every one of the 4 axes is trained separately, so what you see is 4 predictors, each trying to predict one of the 4 letters of your type. When you get ENTJ instead of ENTP and you say it got it all wrong, it actually got 3 out of 4 right. Since we started with about 1000 samples we had to use all samples 4 times to get as much out of it, otherwise we would've have to do a multiclass classification using about less than 80 samples for each type. However in the future all this will converge to better classification as the accuracy seem to go up so far indicating a finite number of subtypes in each type (regardless if you say type to gender, age, mbti).


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

Gender: male
Age: 22-32
Intelligence: superior
Idea adoption: early-adopter
MBTI personality profile: INFP
Closest alternative we found: INTP

I wrote "fuck you" as email and my full name was "Never Ever". Also, I didn't type out the last sentence of agreement, only "I think this is silly, just give me the results".


----------



## LoveDragonDon (May 31, 2014)

Well, any Ns should be rather interested in patterns.

Also, am I right about what I think is early-adopter to @katemess question?


----------



## papusharu (Dec 23, 2013)

LoveDragonDon said:


> Regarding people get a different type when taking the test second time...
> 
> When I take my MBTI from mypersonality.info, EVERYTIME I got ENTP.
> 
> And, I took it over 10 times, and never did I get anything other than ENTP.


You have a very polarized type as I see in the pic, however not everyone is like you. Myself I'm a little in between I and E, and J is just a little more pronounced than P, so INTJ/ENTJ, but easily INTP/ENTP if I'd answer a couple of question differently (and some days I wake up doing things differently, so...)


----------



## Eggsies (Feb 5, 2013)

What does taking this test involve exactly? And what are we typing?


----------



## papusharu (Dec 23, 2013)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Gender: undetermined
> Age: 13-23
> Intelligence: gifted
> Openness: conservative
> ...


You didn't certify anything. This is probability only. It's like a weather forecast. Sometimes it gets a bit wrong, but it's usually right and it gets better with data.


----------



## LoveDragonDon (May 31, 2014)

Probably get the Polarizing types like me right more than those that are borderline towards the middle.


----------



## Miniblini (Jun 4, 2014)

Typingdna - Your typing profile



OMG THIS IS AWESOME. I AM THE EXACT OPPOSITE. 

THIS IS THE BEST DAY EVER!

(Also, my avatar is of a ginger male! SWEET!)

Gender: male
Age: 29-39
Intelligence: superior
Idea adoption: conservative
MBTI personality profile: ENTJ
Closest alternative we found: ENFJ


----------



## marbleous (Feb 21, 2014)

Gender: male
Age: 24-34
Intelligence: superior
Openness: conservative
Stress level: 8% (low)
MBTI personality profile: ENTJ
Closest alternative we found: ENFJ

---

I need to become a boss! lol 

It's a nice compliment, but I'm female, 23, above average intelligence, moderate stress level (50%), INFJ.


EDIT: Very cool idea!!


----------



## LoveDragonDon (May 31, 2014)

Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar said:


> It doesn't get anything right because dichotomies are almost meaningless when it comes to cognition.
> 
> ENTJ has Te, Ni, Se, Fi.
> ENTP has Ne, Ti, Fe, Si.
> ...


Why would people get a different result with same questions? So I don't think that people are taking these MBTI tests right.

I think people are forgetting the test is* asking for PREFERENCES*, probably many takers instead of responding with preference they respond with _how their job and social life currently is like_ (A couple examples - oh my job is so repetitive and routine, or I am watching a lot of TV shows at home instead of going out), but it's NOT their desire/preference at all (For example they actually HATE a repetitive and routine job, and really WANT to go out with people just that the TV show is a MUST watch or they lost some good friends). They are answering the questions wrong, I think.


What you do (job), who you hang out with (social) may change A LOT from day to day, BUT 
your *preference *should be one that *barely *changes if much at all. And always be what you answer on these tests!

You DON'T answer what your current situation with job and social life is, you answer what you *PREFER *to do, have. And, how you act that makes you most comfortable.

When used correctly, MBTI is highly reliable and results are highly replicated.



So once again, the ONLY thing the MBTI tests want to know is 'What do you TRULY *PREFER*'. Not current situation (What kind of job you want to do more, not what job you are doing now), expectations (What you want, not what your mom expect from you), influences, or mood (How you really behave, not how Jennifer Lawrence behaves (If you really love her personality)). 

And don't take the test when stressed or unhappy. Or impatient.

Also take deeper tests from like Mypersonality.info that has 70+ questions instead of those with just 20-30 questions. The more questions, the BETTER!

Another reason could be that takers are on the border with one or more preferences that is less than 55-60%.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

*Gender:* Male
*Age:* 18-28
*Intelligence:* Gifted
*Openness:* Early-Adopter
*Stress level:* 8% (low)
*MBTI personality profile:* INTJ
*Closest alternative we found:* INTP

Everything is probably correct except for my stress level, interesting.


----------



## Millie (Nov 22, 2014)

Gender: male
Age: 25-35
Intelligence: above-average
Openness: early-adopter
Stress level: 4% (low)
MBTI personality profile: ENTJ
Closest alternative we found: ENTP

Pfffffffft lolololol


----------



## WhooshWhoosh (Nov 9, 2015)

Woohooo,
it did perfect!!!


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

papusharu said:


> Apparently people think this whole thing is SPAM, sorry about posting it, I wanted to take these posts down, but I don't find the option to do so, I am actually involved in the startup that does this research, it's not bullshit at all, it's real machine learning stuff, and it's backed by scientific research, I thought it would be something you guys would like to test out and eventually some may even help by completing the survey.
> 
> About the MBTI training, so far we have around 1000 samples in the database and the prediction is based on those. The intelligence "gene" is trained on certified Mensa members, me included (and the gene was trained against everyone else in the database). The gender gene is trained on a larger sample and has about 85% accuracy. The whole study is very complex and has a lot of potential. You may see this as a SPAM because I posted it on several forums around personalitycafe (that arguably are seen by different types) but wasn't to fool anyone, it was to see feedback and be able to improve the app. I was contacted by an admin to tell me I shouldn't SPAM... really???
> 
> Sorry again! I posted it on all temperaments forums because I thought it would be helpful for you and that I would be able to see real feedback from people involved more in MBTI. Wasn't intended as SPAM at all (considering the topic of this entire forum, I thought sharing was appropriate).


Why don't you cite that scientific research so we can all read it?


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

papusharu said:


> I'm behind this app as data scientist and founder, and no, not everybody comes up as gifted. Most people come up as above-average so far. Also your emails are not used in the prediction, they are used to understand duplicates for algorithms to see how the same person might type at a later time. It's research, we have to use something close to unique that you'll be able to remember next time when you take the test. It would have been easier to ask for a Facebook login, but you wouldn't like it either... *Why too many here people suspect bad attitude instead of really appreciating a startup that does innovative things like this? I just can't understand you guys*.


I'll tell you why that is.

The title of your thread is sensationalist: "FREAK OUT". If people are impressed by your app, they'll freak out without you telling them to.

You posted a massive disclaimer, stating that people think this is spam and refuting that claim immediately. 

You think that stating "I am involved in this" will make people feel comfortable because it creates some personal connection. It doesn't because you're a new member and this is (one of) the first thread(s) you have posted. You don't have an avatar. You don't have much information in your profile. Of of these facts combined indicate that you have little interest in a long-term membership of the forum or speaking about topics other than your app.

You claim that there is "scientific" evidence, because throwing the word "scientific" around is supposed to lend credibility to your claims, but you don't cite any of that research.

You could easily use another unique phrase to compare how people type it next time. E.g. you could make up a nonsense word and have people copy it.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

I believe the test to be fake. I thought it would adapt its results to the MBTI type I typed into the page before it shows your your results, so I left it blank, and when I looked at the results, it didn't find any MBTI type.

Therefore, it's a fake.


----------



## xxWanderer (Sep 12, 2010)

I just got undefined with no results?


----------



## Kyora (Mar 17, 2013)

xxWanderer said:


> I just got undefined with no results?


Same...


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

papusharu said:


> I don't think you actually read about what the site (startup) does. It's not spam, I'm actually the main data scientist and founder behind the project. The User Profile API is firstly not the major thing the startup does, it's an experimental research, something unique that any startup could use to profile users without the need to buy data from Google, Facebook, Bluekai, etc... no cookies whatsoever, it's only based on typing biometrics. I shared this here since you guys seem to know a lot about MBTI and wanted to see feedback. I'm sorry if I disappointed you Dug... the app really does what it says (and right now it's learning mostly).


Assuming that your app actually works/ will work, would users be aware that this programm is running in the background? Maybe this is legal in the USA, but if people in Europe found out, you'd have a massive law suit on your hand about privacy rights and data protection.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

It says here that I am a male INTJ, conservative, with averaged intelligence, and the closest alternative they have found for me is ENTJ.

Bullshit. Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha..


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

Gender: male-unsure wrong
Age: -4-6 "minus 4 to 6"?
Intelligence: gifted maybe
Openness: early-adopter sometimes
MBTI personality profile: ISTJ wrong
Closest alternative we found: ISFJ *completely wrong*

Seeing as this app doesn't collect email addresses, I'm sure you don't mind that I gave a made-up address and that that made-up address was based on _your_ nickname. So if you start to get spam flowing your way.....You can't sue me for impersonation, by the way, because nicknames are not copyrighted.


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

Gender: undetermined
Age: 25-35
Intelligence: superior
Openness: early-adopter
MBTI personality profile: ENTP
Closest alternative we found: ENTJ

Completely wrong XD


----------



## nestle_bird (Dec 24, 2015)

Gender: undetermined
Age: 30-40 _lol I am 18_
Intelligence: gifted
Idea adoption: innovative
MBTI personality profile: INTP 
Closest alternative we found: ISTP _<- correct_


----------



## ad202x (Apr 6, 2016)

Somewhat right on the computer now that I am close to one:

Gender: Male
Age: 15-25
Intelligence: Gifted
Openness: Early-Adopter
MBTI Personality Profile: ENTJ
Closest Alternative we found: ENTP

It's always the personality type that seems to be wrong, considering my type results were almost polar opposite to my actual type.


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

*Gender: female
Age: 20-30
Intelligence: gifted
Idea adoption: conservative
MBTI personality profile: ENTP*
Closest alternative we found: ENFP


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

Tucken said:


> *Gender: female
> Age: 20-30
> Intelligence: gifted
> Idea adoption: conservative
> ...


OH no.... the world is going to the dogs because men don't want to be men anymore!
Or at least this app wants you to be a girl.


----------



## Witch of Oreo (Jun 23, 2014)

Gender: female-unsure
Age: 25-35
Intelligence: gifted
Openness: conservative
MBTI personality profile: ENTP
Closest alternative we found: ENTJ


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

FlaviaGemina said:


> OH no.... the world is going to the dogs because men don't want to be men anymore!
> Or at least this app wants you to be a girl.


The first is true but out of context and the second isn't. If you ever want to be right...you will have to work on it.


----------



## voron (Jan 19, 2015)

How???

Age: 22-32
Intelligence: gifted
Idea adoption: conservative
MBTI personality profile: INTP
Closest alternative we found: INTJ

My real age and intelligence are a bit below what it says in the results + idea adoption should be way more innovative


----------



## bruh (Oct 27, 2015)

Gender: undefined
Age: -5-5
Intelligence: 
Idea adoption: 
MBTI personality profile: 
Closest alternative we found:

Did I accidentally hack the system


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

bruh said:


> Gender: undefined
> Age: -5-5
> Intelligence:
> Idea adoption:
> ...


That's exactly what I got.


----------



## Georgius (Apr 16, 2016)

Gender: female
Age: 19-29
Intelligence: gifted
Idea adoption: early-adopter
MBTI personality profile: ESFP
Closest alternative we found: ESFJ

I think I killed it when it told me to write whatever I like because I wrote a few paragraphs about how I would take over the world.

I'm actually:

Gender: male
Age: 17
MBTI personality profile: INTP


----------



## Messenger Six (Apr 12, 2016)

Georgius said:


> I think I killed it when it told me to write whatever I like because I wrote a few paragraphs about how I would take over the world.


And you didn't get INTJ?

Oddly enough, I did get INTJ and I was writing poetic nonsense like the yellow sandwich beholds the freedom at dawn.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Gender: undetermined
Age: 19-29
Intelligence: superior
Openness: early-adopter
MBTI personality profile: ESTJ
Closest alternative we found: ESTP

LOL. 26, male, INTJ. At least the age is correct... I had a hard time thinking of something to type.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Apparently, I'm an ESTJ.




Gender: female
Age: 17-27
Intelligence: gifted
Idea adoption: early-adopter
MBTI personality profile: ESTJ
Closest alternative we found: ESFJ

I'm actually an INFP and currently leaning more towards male.


----------



## Fear Itself (Feb 20, 2013)

Not quite, but eh. 

Gender: female
Age: 25-35
Intelligence: gifted
Idea adoption: conservative
MBTI personality profile: ENFP
Closest alternative we found: ENFJ


----------



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

*Gender: female-unsure
Age: 27-37
Intelligence: gifted
Openness: early-adopter
MBTI personality profile: ESFP*
Closest alternative we found: ENFP

So what does it mean to be "female-unsure."

But wow, age is pretty close, too. I am 26.
I won't type myself an E, though.


----------



## Doc Dangerstein (Mar 8, 2013)

... fascinating, the test crashed when I started writing stream of consciousness rubbish and ran it from an incognito window. Maybe next time I'll type out passages from 120 Days of Sodom for the laughs and see what happens. Fight big data with big dada.LOL.

Letters to Penthouse anybody?


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

I broke the test.

Gender: undefined
Age: -5-5
Intelligence: 
Idea adoption: 
MBTI personality profile: 
Closest alternative we found:


:laughing:


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

Did I just get pranked by this test? :dry:


Gender: undefined
Age: -5-5
Intelligence: 
Idea adoption: 
MBTI personality profile: 
Closest alternative we found: 


:computer:


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Gender: undetermined
Age: 26-36
Intelligence: above-average
Idea adoption: early-adopter
MBTI personality profile: ESTP
Closest alternative we found: ESFP


----------



## ECM (Apr 8, 2015)

lol my result; 



Gender: female-unsure
Age: 19-29
Intelligence: gifted
Openness: conservative
MBTI personality profile: ESFP
Closest alternative we found: ESFJ


----------



## Antiloop (Feb 10, 2014)

Amusing

*Gender: undefined
Age: -5-5
Intelligence:
Idea adoption:
MBTI personality profile:*
Closest alternative we found:


----------



## Lerena (Sep 4, 2015)

I got ESFJ or ESFP the second time.

What part of me is extroverted? Wrong, wrong, and wrong. I hope they improve their game so that one day I can get my real personality type on this test.


----------



## Lord Bullingdon (Aug 9, 2014)

Gender: female-unsure
Age: 24-34
Intelligence: superior
Openness: early-adopter
MBTI personality profile: ESFP
Closest alternative we found: ESTP

I'm not gifted :sad:


----------



## Force Majeure (Apr 15, 2015)

Age: only a decade off.
type: literally not a single letter right ESTP =/= INFJ
early-adopter (not really, no)
"gifted", lol

So, I guess not...


----------



## Chantel (Apr 14, 2016)

Gender: female
Age: 26-36
Intelligence: superior
Openness: early-adopter
MBTI personality profile: ESTJ
Closest alternative we found: ESFJ

Got the female part right. But I'm 18, and an INFJ. Also I can be pretty open but I'm not really an early-adopter.


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

Sun Daeva said:


> Pretty darn awesome!


The second time I tried it, it gave me the broken INTJ, age - 5 thing, so I'll ignore that one.

Today, it gave me this:

Gender: male
Age: 22-32
Intelligence: gifted
Idea adoption: conservative
MBTI personality profile: ESTP
Closest alternative we found: ESFP

Hmm.


----------



## jamaikaii (Jul 27, 2014)

Gender: undetermined
Age: 26-36
Intelligence: superior
Idea adoption: conservative
MBTI personality profile: ESFJ
Closest alternative we found: ESFP

It's because i write clutterish maybe, and those types do that? So therefore it's wrong. Or am I esfj or esfp, haha, oh maan


----------



## jamaikaii (Jul 27, 2014)

Open in incognito mode to take again if you're using chrome. (sorry for breaking the rules and spreading how to break it(i don't support limitations like this on the internet and want it to be free))

I always get ISF or ESF
And i'm pretty sure about being NTP(years of study)


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> My school blocked a website, so a page brings up a page saying "if you want to contest this and think this site has value write to the administrators below." He wrote "fuck you." He was then taken off of the computers for three days.


Worth it.


----------



## LeftEyeDominant (Aug 15, 2015)

Gender: female
Age: 22-32
Intelligence: superior
Openness: early-adopter
MBTI personality profile: ISTP
Closest alternative we found: ISFP

lol no
Starting from my age it already messed up


----------



## voidedneptune (Apr 20, 2016)

Gender: undetermined
Age: 22-32
Intelligence: superior
Idea adoption: early-adopter
MBTI personality profile: ENTJ
Closest alternative we found: ENTJ

well it definitely got a couple of things wrong but i am pretty flattered that it thinks my intelligence is superior damn


----------



## lukebtc (Apr 18, 2016)

Gender: female
Age: 17-27
Intelligence: superior
Idea adoption: early-adopter
MBTI personality profile: ISTP
Closest alternative we found: ISTJ

Completely wrong except for age range. I'm actually offended they didn't recognize that I'm clearly a genius!


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Sily said:


> This was fun....lol! Thank you for the link. Got just about everything wrong but hey.... Fun!
> 
> *Gender: male
> Age: 16-26
> ...


Above result is from *4-29-16*, using one finger typing on a *1st gen iPad*.

Today's result, regular HP computer, typing with both hands:

Gender: undetermined
Age: 21-31
Intelligence: superior
Openness: early-adopter
MBTI personality profile: INTJ
Closest alternative we found: ISTJ

Actual age is 56, actual type INFP.


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

Sun Daeva said:


> Pretty darn awesome!





Sun Daeva said:


> The second time I tried it, it gave me the broken INTJ, age - 5 thing, so I'll ignore that one.
> 
> Today, it gave me this:
> 
> ...


Today:

Gender: undetermined
Age: 15-25
Intelligence: superior
Idea adoption: early-adopter
MBTI personality profile: ISTP
Closest alternative we found: ISFP


----------



## Lord Bullingdon (Aug 9, 2014)

Lord Bullingdon said:


> Yesterday:
> 
> Gender: female-unsure
> Age: 24-34
> ...


Today:

Gender: undetermined
Age: 17-27
Intelligence: gifted
Openness: conservative
MBTI personality profile: ESFP
Closest alternative we found: ESFJ

Getting younger and smarter with each passing day. That's the way to live.


----------



## Umbraphage (Mar 22, 2016)

Gender: Female
Age: 21-31
Intelligence: Gifted
Openness: Early-adopter
MBTI Personality Profile: INTP
Closest Alternative: INTJ

This is certainly interesting! Just a few years off.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Um, totally off ROFL. I am female, 30, no opinion on my own intelligence although above-average seems accurate. I think I have both liberal and conservative values. And I'm an ENTJ. LOL*

Gender: undetermined
Age: 13-23
Intelligence: above-average
Openness: conservative
MBTI personality profile: ISFP
Closest alternative we found: ISTP


*


----------



## SapphireBlue (Dec 11, 2015)

*Gender: female
Age: 23-33
Intelligence: gifted
Idea adoption: early-adopter
MBTI personality profile: ESTP
Closest alternative we found: ESTJ*

LOL. Nah. Took it for fun though.


----------



## RoseateThorns (May 4, 2015)

So far I've taken it 3 times: Age range was accurate, Intelligence was accurate, gender was undetermined. The types I have received have been: ENTP, INTJ, ENTJ.


----------



## HeyThereRock (Nov 25, 2015)

Test's actual results:
Gender: undetermined
Age: 25-35
Intelligence: gifted
Openness: early-adopter
MBTI personality profile: ISTJ
Closest alternative we found: ISFJ

Self-perception:
Gender: male
Age: 18 (Mental age: 31)
Intelligence: gifted P)
Openness: early-adopter
MBTI personality profile: INFJ
Closest alternative: INTP

The algorythm is pretty curious, but, it is not accurate. As I'm seeing, it is failing a lot here. Whatever, keep improving it and let's see in a time how does it work(still ). Another day I'll take it again and see it a little.


----------



## garcdanny26 (Mar 4, 2016)

Test results: 
Gender: female
Age: 18-28
Intelligence: superior
Openness: early-adopter
MBTI personality profile: ESTP
Closest alternative we found: ESFP

Reality:
Gender: Male
Age: range was spot on (mentally I am older though imo)
Intelligence: Above average (I would say, superior is flattering though...)
Openness: yeah sounds right 
MBTI personality profile: INFJ 
Closest alternative: ISFJ??? not sure lol 

This survey is still fairly new, they said so on the website that it could take time before the results become more accurate. Was fun to take though!


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

papusharu said:


> So, you just type in a few texts and this app tells who you are (including your MBTI type):
> 
> typingdna.com/rtest/typingtest
> 
> ...


What do I cut and Link?


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

It changed.

Gender: female
Age: 23-33
Intelligence: superior
Openness: early-adopter
MBTI personality profile: ISTP
Closest alternative we found: ISFP


----------



## Pretender (Apr 27, 2016)

It asked me to put in my social security number which I did, and it gave me my Intelligence as superior (I don't see my type tho) Now it's asking for my mom's maiden name. What should I do guys?

oh wait nvm, I see it listed my type as 
* *




TARD


----------



## camous (Jul 12, 2015)

Omg they got mine all wrong, thought I was a male and for age they wrote something odd like -5-5?? What does that even mean!


----------



## Justitia (May 6, 2016)

Gender: undetermined
Age: 24-34
Intelligence: superior
Openness: conservative
MBTI personality profile: INTP
Closest alternative we found: INTJ

Well it's quite correct actually...
I'm wondering how it works.
The only wrong information is my age, lol


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

Gender: male
Age: 19-29
Intelligence: superior
Openness: conservative
MBTI personality profile: ENTP
Closest alternative we found: ENTJ

It got my type wrong and age


----------



## SiFan (Mar 10, 2015)

Just copied the bottom four lines. (Test got sex right but was pretty far off on age.)

Intelligence: superior
Idea adoption: conservative
MBTI personality profile: ISFJ
Closest alternative we found: ISFP

Not so bad; but, definitely missed MBTI type.











​


----------



## Aladdin Sane (May 10, 2016)

Lol I always get different results on this I have tried it a few times

Apparently I am a conservative ESTP this time lmao.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (May 10, 2016)

NewMango said:


> Why does this program think everyone is an ISTP/ISFP lol


And why does it think everyone is conservative and 'gifted' or 'superior'? lmao


----------



## RubberDuckDudette (Jul 15, 2014)

lol it says I have average intelligence :'(

Gender: undetermined
Age: 19-29
Intelligence: average
Idea adoption: conservative
MBTI personality profile: ESTP
Closest alternative we found: ESTJ

Pretty close on age and ideas, completely wrong on MBTI. I am an ENFP, how did it get ESTJ?!??! Not sure about intelligence, but considering my grades at school I like to imagine that I am at least above average, not just average. :|


----------



## Lone Adventurer (Jul 2, 2016)

Gender: male
Age: 19-29
Intelligence: gifted
Openness: conservative
MBTI personality profile: ISTP
Closest alternative we found: ISFP


All right, but when I saw that MBTI prediction, I was like:


----------



## Lone Adventurer (Jul 2, 2016)

Gender: male
Age: 19-29
Intelligence: gifted
Openness: conservative
MBTI personality profile: ISTP
Closest alternative we found: ISFP


All right, but when I saw that MBTI prediction, I was like:


----------



## NurseJChristine (Jul 7, 2016)

This is SO AWESOME! I don't know how this test was so accurate, but the results were spot-on! I am an ISFP and I'm 26 years old. So. Darn. Cool. 

Gender: undetermined
Age: 18-28
Intelligence: above-average
Openness: conservative
MBTI personality profile: ISFP
Closest alternative we found: ISTP


----------



## TheVerb (Mar 4, 2015)

Gender: male
Age: 12-22
Intelligence: superior
Openness: conservative
MBTI personality profile: ISTP
Closest alternative we found: ISFP

Not bad actually. I'm 19, more than likely an ESTP. I'm not sure about the conservative part, and I'm not smug enough to state my intelligence as superior. I'm going to guess those are based on how quickly you get your ideas out and how often you backspace.


----------



## IdealTruths (Jun 30, 2016)

It typed me as a 25-30 year old INTJ male with superior intelligence.

Extremely wrong.


----------



## blondemaiden (Jul 2, 2016)

Gender: undetermined
Age: 24-34
Intelligence: gifted
Idea adoption: conservative
MBTI personality profile: ISTP
Closest alternative we found: ISTJ

Interesting, I hope for the best with your project.


----------



## Kallista (Jun 27, 2016)

Gender: male
Age: 19-29
Intelligence: gifted
Openness: conservative
MBTI personality profile: ISFJ
Closest alternative we found: ISFP


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

Gender: undetermined
Age: 22-32
Intelligence: gifted
Openness: conservative
MBTI personality profile: ISTP
Closest alternative we found: ISFP

Unfortunately for the test, I'm an 18yo, liberal, INFJ female, but this was at least entertaining to try


----------



## riotgrrrl (Aug 9, 2015)

Gender: male
Age: 17-27
Intelligence: superior
Openness: conservative
MBTI personality profile: ISFP
Closest alternative we found: ISFJ

Got my age right (I'm 23!) but I'm a liberal female INFP so not so much the rest of it  I'll take the "superior" intelligence though!


----------



## Dezir (Nov 25, 2013)

Gender: male-unsure
Age: 18-28
Intelligence: gifted
Openness: early-adopter
MBTI personality profile: INTP
Closest alternative we found: INTJ


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

Gender: undetermined
Age: 17-27
Intelligence: gifted
Openness: conservative
MBTI personality profile: ESTP
Closest alternative we found: ESFP

I'm a 27 year old liberal female and an INTP.


----------



## SilverKelpie (Mar 9, 2015)

Gender: undetermined
Age: 22-32
Intelligence: gifted
Openness: conservative
MBTI personality profile: ESFJ
Closest alternative we found: ESFP

I like how this test gave me the exact opposite of my MBTI type.


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

I took the test but my results never loaded.


----------



## meaningless (Jul 9, 2016)

Gender: unknown
Age: 16-26
Intelligence: superior
Idea adoptive: conservative
MBTI personality: INFP
Closest alternative we found: INFJ 

Meh, I'm nothing close to conservative, and I am definitely not an xNFx. I doubt my intelligence is superior either. I could see myself as a 16-26 year old though.


----------



## coconut sharks (Apr 26, 2015)

Gender: female-unsure
Age: 15-25
Intelligence: suprerior
Openness: conservative
MBTI personality profile: INTP
Closest alternative we found: INTJ

Gender and age are correct. I wouldn't say I'm conservative.
Also, suprerior intelligence? Really? What does that even mean?


----------



## .357106 (Feb 26, 2016)

Copy-pasted some paragraphs I wrote a few months ago.

Gender: undetermined
Age: 19-29
Intelligence: gifted
Openness: conservative
MBTI personality profile: ISFP
Closest alternative we found: INFP

Looks like everyone's getting "Gifted" for intelligence.


----------



## inverity (Feb 16, 2016)

Gender: male
Age: 17-27
Intelligence: gifted
Openness: conservative
MBTI personality profile: ISTP
Closest alternative we found: ISFP

The aging was close, but I am definitely not conservative. The algorithm's getting better. Last time I ended up with ENFP.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## JAH (Jun 20, 2016)

Gender: male (Correct)
Age: 18-28 (Correct)
Intelligence: superior (Correct)
Openness: conservative (Correct)
MBTI personality profile: INTP (Wrong but close)
Closest alternative we found: INTJ (Correct)

This was nearly spot-on !


----------



## Kitaraah (May 13, 2016)

I closed the page too soon but it said I was a 17-27 year old girl with gifted intelligence, and an INTP xD


----------



## Tsubaki (Apr 14, 2015)

Gender: undetermined
Age: 13-23
Intelligence: superior
Openness: conservative
MBTI personality profile: ISFP
Closest alternative we found: ISFJ
_______________________________

lol for the gender
Well, it got my age and intelligence right :wink:
Maybe also the political orientation partially...


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

_Gender: male
Age: 21-31
Intelligence: gifted
Openness: conservative
MBTI personality profile: ISTJ
Closest alternative we found: ISTP_

50/50 Wrong gender, wrong political preference, wrong MBTI. 
Correct age and quite relatable closest alternative.


----------



## Velcorn (Feb 15, 2016)

Gender: male
Age: -5-5
Intelligence: average
Openness: conservative
MBTI personality profile: INTJ
Closest alternative we found: ENTJ

Whatever that age is meant to resemble, I don't think the test is that accurate for me in general ^^


----------



## Dora (Apr 25, 2016)

Gender: male (I'm female)
Age: 20-30 (correct)
Intelligence: superior (correct)
Idea adoption: conservative (eh, I don't think so)
MBTI personality profile: ISTP (nope)
Closest alternative we found: ISFP (closer, I'm ESFP)

However, it's getting better. Last time was more off the mark on personality type and I don't remember the rest.


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

Gender: female
Age: 19-29
Intelligence: superior
Openness: conservative
MBTI personality profile: ISFP

I am a female age 20, but I am a liberal INFP.


----------



## Future2Future (Jun 28, 2015)

I hereby certify that this test is shit.


----------



## interstellarskeletons (Jun 23, 2016)

I got:

Gender: undetermined 
Age: 21-31
Intelligence: gifted
Openness: conservative
MBTI: ISTP - closest alternative: ISTJ


What I actually am:

Gender: non-binary
Age: 15 (16 in 2 weeks)
Intelligence: gifted I guess?
Openness: I'm incredibly liberal lmao.
MBTI: INTJ - closest alternative: INFJ

So... not the most accurate test, really.


----------



## Minina (Jun 18, 2016)

that was terrifying, in a bad way...

it said i'm much more older and an istj... like, seriously... how are enfps suposed to write


----------



## throughtheroses (May 25, 2016)

Gender: undetermined
Age: 11-21
Intelligence: gifted
Idea adoption: conservative
MBTI personality profile: INTP
Closest alternative we found: ISTP


My actual answers:

Gender: female
Age: 21
Intelligence: gifted
Idea adoption: liberal
MBTI: INFP

So... pretty accurate, I suppose. I have no idea why it decided that I'm a conservative. :|


----------



## Wiggentree (Feb 8, 2013)

Gender: female-unsure
Age: 14-24
Intelligence: gifted
Idea adoption: conservative
MBTI personality profile: ISFP
Closest alternative we found: INFP

I'm suspicious about being gifted or an ISFP (identified with INFP for years though), and I'm definitely far from being conservative. Can't wait to take this again when the algorithms improve

@papusharu - I'm so curious what kind of correlations this app's found so far between typing pattern/speed with gender, age, intelligence, MBTI variables. When do you think it'll be reliable enough and will you guys be able to share your study results then?


----------



## Turelie (Jul 22, 2010)

Gender: female
Age: 25-35
Intelligence: superior
Openness: early-adopter
MBTI personality profile: INTP
Closest alternative we found: ENTP

Hmmm..Right on nearly everything. I got INTP on the MBTI test that was linked, but I'm not sure if that's right.


----------



## eagles (Jul 13, 2016)

Gender: male
Age: 13-23
Intelligence: gifted
Idea adoption: conservative
MBTI personality profile: ISFP
Closest alternative we found: ISFJ

I mean, for a second in my life, I thought I was ISFP. Still could be, I dunno. Got my gender and idea adoption wrong as well. Eh, I give it props because I mistyped as an ISFP a while back.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Let's do this again.

Results
Gender: female-unsure
Age: 14-24
Intelligence: gifted
Openness: conservative
MBTI personality profile: ISTP
Closest alternative we found: ISFP

Answers
I am a female within that age range, so that was pretty accurate. I think that I am an ISFP, although I consider my closest alternative to be ISTP, so if you switched those two results, that would be perfect. Uh, I'm not going to comment about my "intelligence" or "openness."


----------



## zerocrossing (Jul 6, 2011)

This test wasn't even close on my gender, age, or MBTI type.


----------



## Blue Ocean (Jul 3, 2016)

Gender: female-unsure
Age: 18-28
Intelligence: gifted
Openness: conservative
MBTI personality profile: ISTJ
Closest alternative we found: ISFJ

I guess it was kind of accurate. I'm a female, the age thing was pretty close, not even sure about my intelligence, and the alternative MBTI was correct. 
I liked it


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

**

*Your typing profile (what your typing says about you)*











Gender: undetermined 
Age: NOYB
Intelligence: supeior
Idea adoption: conservative(I'm a flaming liberal; I don't know how they mixed this up. LOL)
MBTI personality profile: INTP (I purposely left this blank)
Closest alternative we found: INTJ



*ABOUT THE PROFILE*

The results are 100% generated from your typing pattern using only statistical data and machine learning. However, this is more of a "proof of concept" as our current batch is too low for claiming high accuracy, but we're learning fast. Also, currently mobile devices get skewed results due to less learning data.
Take the typing test (to see what we can tell about you, re-take the test in a few weeks to see how we improved over time).

*ABOUT TYPINGDNA*

Typingdna.com is an AI powered typing biometrics cloud webservice that enables companies to authenticate users (public beta) and profile users 

Interesting; so how accurate is this test. Hmmmm . . .


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Does someone have a link for the MBTI test? I just skipped over that.


----------



## mariahj (May 10, 2015)

haha NICE.

*Gender: *male
Age: 16-26
Intelligence: gifted
Openness: early-adopter
MBTI personality profile: ISTJ
Closest alternative we found: ISTP

i had to look up what "early adopter" is, which was interesting, and yeah. my IQ is supposed to be like ~125, whether that's considered gifted.... i was born female but typically feel _more_ male than female, so that's right, i suppose. age is right. i don't know where it's getting ISTJ from, though. should i have made more typing errors? typed slower? not capitalized my words? lmao.


----------



## Nephilibata (Jan 21, 2015)

Gender: male
Age: 19-29
Intelligence: gifted
Openness: early-adopter
MBTI personality profile: ISTP
Closest alternative we found: ISTJ

well...it got my age right. No idea what my 'official' intelligence is, most new people I meet are convinced I'm really intelligent but I don't know lol. I admit it's kind of flattering I got judged 'gifted' haha. As well as having been judged Ti-dom, hell ye 

(am I too fixated. I probably am. Sorry)

this is a really interesting concept though, I'll definitely need to re-take it again later


----------



## Little Gum (Mar 20, 2016)

Gender: male
Age: 17-27
Intelligence: superior
Openness: conservative
MBTI personality profile: INFP
Closest alternative we found: INFJ

The second time around, it gets my personality type right, intelligence slightly lower than it should have been, but the rest...nope. I'm a 33-year-old woman. Wondering how un-girly my typing is.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

*Gender: male
Age: 20-30
Intelligence: gifted
Openness: conservative
MBTI personality profile: ISTP*
Closest alternative we found: ISTJ


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

Gender: undetermined 
Age: 17-27
Intelligence: gifted
Openness: conservative
MBTI personality profile: ISTJ
Closest alternative we found: ISFJ

Age is OK. It couldn't find my gender. Not sure about my intelligence (never have taken an official IQ test). As for MBTI, it got 2 letters right. And I'm liberal.


----------



## Nothing1 (Jan 22, 2014)

Retook the test months later, and nothing is accurate. I also think I have the same test results. 
*
Gender: male
Age: 14-24
Intelligence: gifted
Idea adoption: conservative
MBTI personality profile: ISFP*
Closest alternative we found: ISTP


----------



## Blessing (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

Gender: undetermined
Age: 13-23
Intelligence: superior
Openness: conservative
MBTI personality profile: ISFJ
Closest alternative we found: ISFP

Lol, okay.


----------



## Too Weird Too Normal (Dec 4, 2015)

Gender: male (sure)
Age: 20-30 (probably)
Intelligence: gifted (probably not, flattering, though)
Idea adoption: conservative (I don't think so...)
MBTI personality profile: ISFP (no)
Closest alternative we found: ISFJ (they have no functions in common, but interesting, I guess)


Complete trash.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

wow, I didn't know I was that young. This is hilarious.
Gender: undetermined (that could be so)
Age: 17-27 (um... no)
Intelligence: superior (no comment)
Openness: early-adopter
MBTI personality profile: ISTJ (no)
Closest alternative we found: ISFJ (no)


----------



## The Unseen (Oct 26, 2010)

Gender: *undetermined*
Age: 14-24
Intelligence: superior
Idea adoption: conservative
MBTI personality profile: *ISFP*
Closest alternative we found: ISTP

The gender _undetermined _ part cracked me up.

My age is way off, although I appreciate it. I wish I was 14-24 again.

Conservative? _ Meh, you'd be surprised._

ISFP? _I have wondered about this..._ but no.

Interesting.


----------



## garcdanny26 (Mar 4, 2016)

Took it again for a 2nd time after many weeks.
The new results were closer, at least in terms of my MBTI personality. (ISFP is much closer than ESTP which I got the first time. lol)

New results:
Gender: undetermined
Age: 18-28
Intelligence: gifted
Openness: conservative
MBTI personality profile: ISFP
Closest alternative we found: ISFJ

Reality:
Gender: male (although if you go by old-fashioned gender roles I don't fit the typical idea of a male in my personality I guess)
Age: range was spot on!
Intelligence: I would say above average... but hey maybe i'm being modest ;D
openness: LOL, i'm actually very open to new ideas. (it's only routines that I am very closed off about)
MBTI personality profile: INFJ
closet alternative: ISFJ is what I would have said. so yeah way to go!


----------



## EmptyTiger (Jul 18, 2016)

Gender: male
Age: 17-27
Intelligence: gifted
Openness: conservative
MBTI personality profile: ISTJ
Closest alternative we found: ISTP

Well, at least they figured out my gender....


----------



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

I don't think its very accurate, it put me as isfp and isfj?


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

I did it a third time.

Gender: female-unsure (no, althought sometimes I'd like to be a girl so...)
Age: 17-27 (yes)
Intelligence: gifted (why thank you <3)
Openness: conservative (NO!)
MBTI personality profile: ISFP (close but no)
Closest alternative we found: ESFP (NO)


----------



## ak47 (May 19, 2016)

Gender: female
Age: 28-38
Intelligence: gifted
Idea adoption: conservative
MBTI personality profile: ISFP
Closest alternative we found: ISTP

hmm.. not quite. I'm a 16 year old entp female and I'm not very conservative when it comes to ideas. other than that I think this is a pretty cool concept, it just needs a little more work for accuracy.


----------



## sloop (Jan 19, 2015)

Gender: undetermined

Age: 17-27

Intelligence: superior

Openness: conservative

MBTI personality profile: ISTP

Closest alternative we found: ISTJ


----------



## Tsu (May 19, 2016)

My results:

Gender: male
Age: 16-26
Intelligence: above-average
Idea adoption: conservative
MBTI personality profile: ISFP
Closest alternative we found: ISTP


Very far off... the intelligence part I found a bit silly, as I had no metrics or actual parameters to compare to.
My idea adoption is very liberal. That's in a lot of things. And my MBTI personality profile is ENFP.


Nice try, but no cigar.


----------



## OP (Oct 22, 2016)

Gender: undetermined
Age: 20-30 (I'm 16)
Intelligence: superior (um... thanks?)
Openness: conservative (probably because I corrected my typos?)
MBTI personality profile: ISTP (really close. I was mistyped as that when I was a kid)
Closest alternative we found: ISFP (huh? we literally don't have any functions in common)

Going to redo this tomorrow just to check for consistency. I won't be able to type the exact same thing that I did because I didn't memorize it, but the results shouldn't change too much.

I'll keep you updated.


----------



## Jeffrei (Aug 23, 2016)

2nd take. I got...

Gender: undetermined
Age: 19-29
Intelligence: superior
Idea adoption: conservative
MBTI personality profile: ISFP
Closest alternative we found: ISTP


----------



## Sidhe Draoi (Nov 25, 2016)

Gender: male [female]
Age: 17-27 [28]
Intelligence: gifted [nice of them]
Idea adoption: conservative [no]
MBTI personality profile: ISTP [I doubt I'm a thinker, but maybe]
Closest alternative we found: ISTJ [maybe..]


----------



## backdrop12 (Dec 11, 2012)

*Gender: male
Age: 17-27
Intelligence: gifted
Openness: conservative
MBTI personality profile: ISTJ*
Closest alternative we found: ISTP

second time.... Nope


----------



## LegendaryBoobs (Sep 1, 2010)

Gender: male
Age: -5 -5
Intelligence: average
Openness: conservative
MBTI personality profile: INTJ

uhhh no. I'm not INTJ. I refuse to be an NJ


----------



## OP (Oct 22, 2016)

Bismuth said:


> Gender: undetermined
> Age: 20-30 (I'm 16)
> Intelligence: superior (um... thanks?)
> Openness: conservative (probably because I corrected my typos?)
> ...


2nd take:

Gender: male (lol)
Age: 18-28 (closer this time)
Intelligence: gifted (how did I get more intelligent in just one day xD)
Openness: conservative (again??)
MBTI personality profile: ENFP (well, they do use Ne and Si...)
Closest alternative we found: ENFJ (they use Fe and Ti)


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

*Gender: male
Age: 17-27
Intelligence: gifted
Openness: early-adopter
MBTI personality profile: INTP*
Closest alternative we found: INTJ


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

I suspect most of the responses in their database have come from people under 30 years of age and is why the algorithm has trouble distinguishing anyone who is over 30


----------



## Jajiwis (Jul 30, 2016)

Gender: male
Age: 27-37
Intelligence: gifted
Idea adoption: early-adopter
MBTI personality profile: ENTP
Closest alternative we found: ENTJ

lolololol my gender and age are pretty wrong, and i'm not even a thinking type


----------



## alissaa23 (Aug 4, 2013)

Gender: female-unsure
Age: 12-22
Intelligence: gifted
Openness: conservative
MBTI personality profile: ISFP
Closest alternative we found: ISTP

Alright...it got my gender and age. I feel weird saying the intelligence is correct, but yeah. I'm an ISFP, although closer to INFP than ISTP. Not sure what it means by conservative exactly. I'm not conservative as far as the political spectrum goes, but I'm conservative in that I am reserved. I believe that's probably more where it was going. In which case, this was pretty damn accurate.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

ae1905 said:


> *Gender: male
> Age: 17-27
> Intelligence: gifted
> Openness: early-adopter
> ...


2nd test:

*Gender: male
Age: 17-27
Intelligence: gifted
Openness: conservative
MBTI personality profile: INTJ*
Closest alternative we found: INTP


the main difference is in _openness_, with the results being consistent with the J/P dichotomy


----------



## anxiousgambino (Nov 24, 2016)

Gender: undetermined well. okay. 
Age: 21-31 nah
Intelligence: above-averagei guess?? kinda?? 
Openness: conservative NO
MBTI personality profile: INFP kinda close I guess
Closest alternative we found: ISFP


----------



## warxzawa (Aug 19, 2016)

gender: undetermined 
age: 17-27
intelligence: superior
openness: early-adopter
mbti personality profile: ESFJ (alt. ESFP)

not right on age or mbti, but i'm gonna take it again in a few weeks


----------



## Bricx (Jul 28, 2016)

Completely undefined. Some help...


----------



## starwars (Sep 5, 2014)

Gender: female-unsure
Age: 22-32
Intelligence: above-average
Openness: conservative
MBTI personality profile: ISTJ
Closest alternative we found: ISFJ


Age, 3 years older
No idea about intelligence level. I guess thats right
or openess,, I am all the above

Def NOT ISxJ. 

I didnt look at the keyboard once, and of course that slows me down a bit. Maybe next time Ill try looking at the keyboard


----------



## starwars (Sep 5, 2014)

I retook the test just now, and my results

Gender: undetermined
Age: 23-33
Intelligence: gifted
Openness: conservative
MBTI personality profile: ISFP
Closest alternative we found: ISTP


----------



## Jeffrei (Aug 23, 2016)

XD this thing makes me laugh!

Gender: male
Age: 18-28
Intelligence: superior
Openness: early-adopter
MBTI personality profile: *INTJ*
Closest alternative we found: *INTJ*

Why INTJ? Thats my polar opposite.


----------



## starwars (Sep 5, 2014)

xD I got ISFJ my first try


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

Gender: female-unsure (I'm male)
Age: 20-30 (17)
Intelligence: gifted (not sure on this one)
Openness: conservative (maybe)
MBTI personality profile: ESTP 
Closest alternative we found: ESFP

The types are totally not me (I'm most probably an INxJ).


----------



## heymoon (Nov 26, 2016)

Gender: Undetermined
Age: 16-26
Intelligence: superior
Openness: conservative
MBTI personality profile: ISFP
Closest alternative we found: INFJ

Well, they got the personality and age right. I don't know about the intelligence's accuracy, really, but I'll take it. I'm not conservative, however. But I did mistype as INFJ in the past, though, so I guess that's kind of accurate, too.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

ae1905 said:


> 2nd test:
> 
> *Gender: male
> Age: 17-27
> ...


3rd test:

*Gender: undetermined
Age: 21-31
Intelligence: gifted
Openness: conservative
MBTI personality profile: INTJ*
Closest alternative we found: INTP

so conservative and intj, again..age about the same, gender now undetermined


----------



## Tsubaki (Apr 14, 2015)

Since this is supposed to improve over time, I gave it another shot:



Gender: male
Age: 11-21
Intelligence: superior
Openness: early-adopter
MBTI personality profile: INTP
Closest alternative we found: INFP

First of all, the gender is wrong. The age range, intelligence and openness seem right and for the type, there was at least only one letter off


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

Gender: female
Age: 17-27
Intelligence: superior
Openness: conservative
MBTI personality profile: ISTJ
Closest alternative we found: ISFJ

It's not very accurate.


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

Lol, talk about unconventional. Interesting, but inaccurate.










First off - female, though I'd beg to differ I have a more-or-less androgynous personality. (Going off of stereotypes.) 
Second, actually fifteen. 
And third, eh. Debatable, though I'd label myself around average. 
And fourth, actually moderate-liberal. In the context of politics. But I only realized now that's probably not what it was referencing to but same point, generally speaking! Yeah, I'm open. Or so I like to think, anyway.
And fifth, neither. ENFP!


----------



## hizumi (Mar 7, 2016)

Gender: male
Age: 21-31
Intelligence: gifted
Openness: conservative
MBTI personality profile: ISTJ
Closest alternative we found: ISTP

Ehhh, cool. 
I'm female, teen and INFJ.
I'd argue about the openness?

This was my second take.


----------



## OP (Oct 22, 2016)

Bismuth said:


> Bismuth said:
> 
> 
> > Gender: undetermined
> ...


3rd one :laughing:
Gender: undetermined
Age: 18-28
Intelligence: gifted
Openness: conservative (they got it wrong 3 times in a row!)
MBTI personality profile: ISFP
Closest alternative we found: ISTP

Btw, here's what I typed in step 1:


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

ae1905 said:


> 3rd test:
> 
> *Gender: undetermined
> Age: 21-31
> ...


4th test:

*Gender: female-unsure
Age: 20-30
Intelligence: gifted
Openness: conservative
MBTI personality profile: INTP*
Closest alternative we found: INTJ



flipped back to intp first but with conservative now...gender leaning somewhat female, maybe cuz I typed especially quickly and accurately this time?


----------



## starwars (Sep 5, 2014)

3rd or 4th time taking it



Gender: undetermined
Age: 20-30
Intelligence: superior
Openness: conservative
MBTI personality profile: ISFJ
Closest alternative we found: ISTJ

Gender...I have a gender.
age, pretty accurate
intelligence, according to all these tests, Im super smart
openness is changed to conservative 
why do i keep getting ISxJs??

Question: How are you guys typing??
I have been typing for some time, and can look at screen only and type decently fast. I make some errors.


----------



## LittleOrange (Feb 11, 2012)

Gender: female-unsure
Age: 27-37
Intelligence: gifted
Openness: early-adopter
MBTI personality profile: ISFJ
Closest alternative we found: ISTJ

Pretty good! Except for I´m ISFP


----------



## pinwheel (Sep 17, 2016)

Gender: female-unsure
Age: 16-26
Intelligence: gifted
Openness: conservative
MBTI personality profile: ISTP
Closest alternative we found: ISFP



At least my age isn't wrong...


----------



## Ozymandias116 (Nov 24, 2016)

Gender: undetermined
Age: 20-30
Intelligence: superior
Idea adoption: early-adopter
MBTI personality profile: ESFP
Closest alternative we found: ESFJ

Gender: Well, I'm a male but I got male last time I did the test. 
Age is correct: I'm 23, it got my age correct last time I did it too. 
Intelligence: don't remember what I got last time but I think it was gifted. However, if you want good intelligence-tests I suggest you look in other places that most likely are better.
Idea-adoption: Think I got that result both times, not sure. 
MBTI Profile: ESFP and then ESFJ huh? I got that the last time I did it too (not sure if I got ESFJ as closest type the last time though) and I must say it's rather interesting considering that's two profiles I never would consider myself.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

AdroElectro said:


> I didn't use my full name lol. First name Adro, Last name Electro.


Electro. What a beautiful... BEAUTIFUL name! I salute your choise.


----------



## Doccium (May 29, 2016)

> Gender: undetermined
> Age: 13-26
> Intelligence: superior
> Idea adoption: conservative
> ...


It only got my gender and my age right this time. Personally, I can't see myself as an ISFP or ISFJ. And again: I'd like to know what determines someone's intelligence and idea adoption in this test.


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

Gender: male
Age: 21-31
Intelligence: gifted
Openness: early-adopter
MBTI personality profile: ISTJ
Closest alternative we found: ISTP

guys am i mistyped?? 
@ColdNobility am I really an ISTJ???


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

@Blue Ribbon this test is 100% accurate. I expect to see you in the Istj forum soon. By the way, we have the exact same number of posts :0


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

ColdNobility said:


> @Blue Ribbon this test is 100% accurate. I expect to see you in the Istj forum soon. By the way, we have the exact same number of posts :0


omg it's a magic. aah i'm istj i can't believe it!!!


----------



## The Anchor (May 5, 2015)

Okay, so lets see...

- Clickbait title.
- Amateuristic OP.
- A lot of expensive words, no real substance.
- No valid source in the OP.
- Misinformation about MBTI.
- Claiming to be able to predict someone's intelligence based on typed texts, using a computerized method that looks at statistics and patterns and not even at the actual substance of said text... LOL. 
- Test requires me to fill out full name and email. Why the hell is this needed? 

I think that is enough evidence to call utter bs on this test. I don't like to be mean, but I'm sorry, this doesn't look legit at all, not even one bit.


----------



## Blackbear (Feb 10, 2014)

I got ISTJ. Conservative. Uhm.. nope -_-
I'm the most liberal you could ever meet..


----------



## lolalalah (Aug 1, 2015)

Gender: undetermined
Age: 20-30 (false)
Intelligence: superior
Openness: conservative (very misguided)
MBTI personality profile: ISTP (inaccurate)
Closest alternative we found: ISTJ (untrue)


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

This app doesn't make any sense, considering how Openness (Big Five) is positively correlated to iNtuition in MBTI. You'll notice how it types members as Conservative and yet, types them as iNuitives. The reverse also appears to be happening.


----------



## Dollydaydream (Dec 1, 2016)

Gender: male
Age: 18-28
Intelligence: gifted
Idea adoption: conservative
MBTI personality profile: INFP
Closest alternative we found: INFJ


I'm a 37-year-old woman and would not say I'm anywhere near having gifted levels of intelligence, I'm also an anarchist. I am however an INFP.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Type is wrong for me. I am a female INFP. Age range is correct. Maybe the intelligence is correct...(I wish!). I would say I am "open". 

Gender: male
Age: 26-36
Intelligence: superior
Openness: early-adopter
MBTI personality profile: ESFP
Closest alternative we found: ESFJ

hmm...does anyone get "average" for intelligence?


----------



## The Anchor (May 5, 2015)

OrangeAppled said:


> hmm...does anyone get "average" for intelligence?


Haha! Of course not. Telling people they are intelligent will often make them give you more credit. I'm sure if the majority would be below-average, this thread would be full of "I call bs!".


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

The second time I am taking the test - the first time I got ISTP.

Gender: male *False
Age: 16-26 *True
Intelligence: gifted 
Openness: conservative *False
MBTI personality profile: ENFP *False
Closest alternative we found: ENTP *Closer to the truth

Gender: male
Age: 16-26
Intelligence: gifted
Openness: conservative
MBTI personality profile: ENFP
Closest alternative we found: ENTP


----------



## Doccium (May 29, 2016)

> Gender: male
> Age: 18-28
> Intelligence: above-average
> Openness: conservative
> ...


Not accurate once this time.



The Anchor said:


> Haha! Of course not. Telling people they are intelligent will often make them give you more credit. I'm sure if the majority would be below-average, this thread would be full of "I call bs!".


Even with all of my results telling me I am a "smart bread" I think this is nonsense.


----------



## Mafioso (Dec 3, 2016)

thankyoufortheterror said:


> Gender: female-unsure
> Age: 16-26
> Intelligence: gifted
> Openness: conservative
> ...


same except male


----------



## Mafioso (Dec 3, 2016)

Gender: Male _true_
Age: 16-26 _true_
Intelligence: Gifted _true_
Idea adoption: Conservative _not true_
MBTI: ISTP _not true_


----------



## NozomiKei (Dec 11, 2016)

Gender: male
Age: 17-27
Intelligence: gifted
Idea adoption: conservative
MBTI personality profile: ISTP
Closest alternative we found: ISFP

I'm a 25 year old female INTJ who is quite open to adopting new ideas and I would only give myself a pessimistic above-average on intelligence, so yeah... I'm sure it doesn't help that I don't type properly though.


----------



## jjcu (May 12, 2014)

My second time. I think it did good.










Gender: male
Age: 26-36
Intelligence: average
Openness: conservative
MBTI personality profile: ISFP
Closest alternative we found: ISTP


----------



## 4lf1e (Jul 28, 2016)

this test shows me as INTJ...possible


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Gender: undetermined 
Age: 21-31
Intellegence: gifted
Openess: conservative 
Mbti personality profile: ISTJ
Closest alternative we found: ISTP

I can assure you I'm no istj or istp...


----------



## TheJ (Aug 3, 2015)

Gender: male
Age: 18-28
Intelligence: gifted
Openness: early-adopter
MBTI personality profile: ISTP
Closest alternative we found: ESTP

Got the first two right. third maybe. fourth probably. Last 2 dead wrong.


----------



## shibasakiis (Mar 9, 2015)

Gender: undetermined
Age: 16-26
Intelligence: gifted
Idea adoption: conservative
MBTI personality profile: INTJ
Closest alternative we found: INTP

I see they are getting better... I have a feeling the typing speed might be related to the level of intelligence??? But I guess that will always be a mystery ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Gender: female-unsure
Age: 20-30
Intelligence: gifted
Idea adoption: early-adopter
MBTI personality profile: ISFP
Closest alternative we found: ISTP

eh


----------



## MaggieMay (Dec 27, 2014)

INFJ. My results:

Gender: Female
Age: 20-30
Intelligence: Superior 
Openness: Conservative 
MBTI Personality Profile: ISFJ (wrong)
Closest Alternative We Found: ISFP


----------



## Stormyx (Dec 4, 2016)

Gender: Male
Age: 20-30
Intelligence: Gifted
Openness: Conservative
MBTI Personality Profile: ISFP
Closest Alternative We Found: ISFJ

XD Not really hahah 
It's probably because I'm tired and am supposed to be working on an essay at school XD


----------



## Alpha Centauri (Jun 11, 2016)

Gender - Male
Age - 19-29
Intelligence - superior 
Idea adoption - conservative 
MBTI personality profile - ESFP
Closest alternative we found - ESFJ

!Mobile devices get skewed results! 

They managed to get the idea adoption correct. 
To acknowledge the intelligence as true is, in my way of thinking, an indicator of an extraordinarily high ego....

The rest if most definitely false.


----------



## Bel Esprit (Aug 2, 2011)

Well y'all a bunch of gifted mofos.

Gender: undetermined (Okay.)
Age: 21-31 (Yes.)
Intelligence: gifted (Affirmative.)
Idea adoption: conservative (No.)
MBTI personality profile: ISFP (Well, never gotten that one before, but they were close.)
Closest alternative we found: ISTP

I had to correct their grammar errors, it was too much.


----------



## NineTypesOfLight (Aug 21, 2011)

Gender: undetermined
Age: 17-27
Intelligence: above-average
Idea adoption: early-adopter
MBTI personality profile: INFP
(closest alternative INTP)

They got my age right. Fuck that typing though, I'm no INFP.


----------



## Shiver (Nov 10, 2016)

So for anyone still interested in this project, I did it again with a sizeable amount of text. While it did still predict just slightly below my actual age and still tells me I'm gifted, it now wants to type me as ESFP, which isn't...good. I get the feeling their data is being "contaminated" or that there are some deeper problems. :/


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

FREAK OUT: this app doesn't know your MBTI from your typing biometrics (don't take the test)


----------



## Shinnicakes (Nov 14, 2016)

Shiver said:


> So for anyone still interested in this project, I did it again with a sizeable amount of text. While it did still predict just slightly below my actual age and still tells me I'm gifted, it now wants to type me as ESFP, which isn't...good. I get the feeling their data is being "contaminated" or that there are some deeper problems. :/


I wish it was a bit more accurate because that would be super cool! I got an ISFP but like.. No haha. I'm not one at all. At allllllllllllllll.


Gender: undetermined
Age: 16-26
Intelligence: gifted
Idea adoption: conservative
MBTI personality profile: ISFP


----------



## Shiver (Nov 10, 2016)

Shinnicakes said:


> I wish it was a bit more accurate because that would be super cool!


I like the idea of it and think it could possibly be effective alongside some other methods, but I also get the feeling that it won't happen without someone coughing up a fair amount of money. I doubt that will happen, haha.


----------



## Cutegasm (Jun 30, 2014)

Aw man! It got me mostly wrong!

Gender: male... nope, I'm female.
Age: 18-28... nope, I'm 34 1/2
Intelligence: gifted... I don't know, in the arts, I am. I'm a writer and I'm meticulous when writing. Maybe that skewed things.
Idea adoption: conservative... nope, socialist-ish
MBTI personality profile: ISTP
Closest alternative we found: ISTJ... nope and nope, ENFP


----------



## Kajada (Nov 19, 2016)

I went back and took the test a second time...the first time I took it I typed as ISFP thinking I was ISTJ and claimed it as inaccurate for myself but it may have known something I didn't? Everything was the exact same as my first result except for the age bracket. 

Gender: undetermined
Age: 16-26 (First result 17-27, I'm 30)
Intelligence: gifted
Openness: conservative
MBTI personality profile: ISFP
Closest alternative we found: ISFJ


----------



## Cataclysm (Mar 16, 2015)

So everyone's gifted or superior? Just like everyone on the internet has an IQ of 130. OK, then.


----------



## anonymoustiger (Jan 3, 2017)

This extraordinarily cool! I always wanted there to be like a "blood test" of sorts, where it just spits out an answer with no guessing around, and this is as close to confirmation of type as one can get I suppose

Still, a bit suspicious of its accuracy, but cool nonetheless. It could help as a guide as opposed to a flat out blood test


----------



## Sailor Mars (Mar 26, 2017)

I took it several times and is always far from the mark, I got ISTJ twice and ISTP once.


----------



## Silent Theory (Nov 1, 2014)

Gender: male *Nope, I'm a female*
Age: 17-27 *27*
Intelligence: superior *Who knows ... what even is intelligence?*
Idea adoption: conservative *Nope, open-minded and independent.*
MBTI personality profile: ISFJ *Nope*
Closest alternative we found: ISFP *No*

Why did I take this again? Why did I even take it the first time? And why will I likely take it again at some point?


----------



## OP (Oct 22, 2016)

OP said:


> Gender: undetermined
> Age: 20-30 (I'm 16)
> Intelligence: superior (um... thanks?)
> Openness: conservative (probably because I corrected my typos?)
> ...


4th one. Probably the most accurate result that I've gotten.

Gender: undetermined
Age: 16-26 (yes! I'm 17)
Intelligence: gifted
Openness: early-adopter (maybe not, but I'm willing to try most things)
MBTI personality profile: INTJ (I question my type once in a while, but no, I'm not an INTJ)
Closest alternative we found: INTP


----------



## BearRun (Mar 3, 2017)

Gender: Female
Age: -5-5* (REALLY?)*
Intelligence: Average
Openness: Conservative
MBTI personality profile: INTJ 
Closest alternative we found: ENTJ

I'm 21 and an ISTP. 
I'm also dyslexic, so I don't know how badly that affected the results. 
Openness to what?


----------



## heymoon (Nov 26, 2016)

Gender: undetermined
Age: 18-28
Intelligence: above-average
Idea adoption: early-adopter
MBTI personality profile: ESFP
Closest alternative we found: ISFP

I took this again, because why not? It's still just _meh_ in accuracy.


----------



## Kitsune Love (Jul 8, 2014)

Gender: male (incorrect)
Age: 17-27 (correct)
Intelligence: superior (correct ;D)
Openness: conservative (correct)
MBTI personality profile: ISFJ (close enough)
Closest alternative we found: ISFJ (You mean INFJ?)


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

Gender: undetermined
Age: 28-38 
Intelligence: gifted
Openness: conservative
MBTI personality profile: ISFJ
Closest alternative we found: ISFP

Not at all correct. I'm younger than the age range implied and I'm definitely not a feeler. However, the result was still pretty close...could have been worse.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

The only thing it got right was my personality type as being ISFP with a second being INFP. 

It thought I was male, younger, no comment about the intelligence, and it labeled me a conservative.

I'm not a conservative or a liberal - is there a way to put in centrist in the result? 

Anyway, I'll take it again sometime and see if it has improved.


----------



## Ironick (Apr 29, 2017)

_"Gender: female-unsure
Age: 25-35
Intelligence: superior
Openness: conservative
MBTI personality profile: ISFP
Closest alternative we found: INFP"_

Close enough I guess.


----------



## ofTurquoiseSeas (Jan 29, 2017)

I'm a male, though I think I can come off as kind of feminine so that may have thrown off the results!

I'm not 20-30 

I'm flattered to be labelled gifted, but I have no clue what my intelligence is!

I'd say I lean more towards the liberal side, but I have no strong opinion on politics.

INFJ is very close to ENFJ! I am quite shy so I can see why I'd get that result.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Gender: male
Age: 22-32
Intelligence: gifted
Idea adoption: conservative
MBTI personality profile: ISFP
Closest alternative we found: ISTP


Eh.
I feel like it picked ISFP purely because I typed the words "music" and "musician".


----------



## Freya Violet (Dec 15, 2016)

Gender: male (lol nah)
Age: 18-26 (yeah, in that range)
Intelligence: gifted (prolly right)
Idea adoption: conservative (incorrect)
MBTI personality profile: INFJ (bruh an INTP made fun of my non-existent Fe)
Closest alternative we found: INTJ (actual type)

Gonna do this a week later again.


----------



## DrMind (Aug 3, 2015)

Gender: male
Age: 17-27
Intelligence: superior
Openness: conservative
MBTI personality profile: ISTP
Closest alternative we found: ISFP

I wouldn't consider myself a conservative... went to a liberal (read: very liberal) arts college so I've been pretty exposed and open to liberal ideas / prescribe to them myself. MBTI wise... could be more off I guess, haha. Functions are completely off though...


----------



## Marshy (Apr 10, 2016)

Did anyone else copy and paste the last two paragraphs it wanted us to type?


----------



## Praimfaya (May 25, 2017)

Gender: male
Age: 16-26
Intelligence: gifted
Idea adoption: conservative
MBTI personality profile: ISTP
Closest alternative we found: ISTJ


----------



## Marshy (Apr 10, 2016)

Gender: undetermined
Age: Extremely mature 16-26
Intelligence: SUPER gifted
Idea adoption: conservative
MBTI personality profile: ENFP
Closest alternative we found: ENFJ


----------



## Madman (Aug 7, 2012)

Gender: male (correct)
Age: 28-38 (incorrect)
Intelligence: gifted (incorrect)
Openness: early-adopter (incorrect)
MBTI personality profile: ESTP (incorrect)
Closest alternative we found: ESFP (incorrect)

1 out of 6 correct. Rubbish test.


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

Gender: undetermined
Age: 16-26
Intelligence: superior
Openness: early-adopter
MBTI personality profile: ISFP
Closest alternative we found: ISFJ

Well, my age and intelligence were accurate. :tongue:


----------



## isn't anything (Apr 6, 2017)

Gender: female
Age: 28-38
Intelligence: average
Openness: conservative
MBTI personality profile: ISFP
Closest alternative we found: ISTP

Can't believe I went my whole life without knowing all this


----------



## Witch of Oreo (Jun 23, 2014)

Gender: male
Age: 24-34
Intelligence: gifted
Openness: conservative
MBTI personality profile: ENTJ
Closest alternative we found: ESTJ

The hell... Never changes...
Well at least it got gender and age right.


----------



## elisabeth1 (Jun 4, 2017)

Gender: female-unsure
Age: 18-28
Intelligence: gifted
Idea adoption: early-adopter
MBTI personality profile: ISTJ
Closest alternative we found: ISTP

Not exactly my MBTI type though..


----------



## koalamort (Dec 21, 2012)

*Gender: male (incorrect: female)
Age: 22-32 (incorrect: 21)
Intelligence: above-average (probably correct, I've never taken an IQ test)
Openness: conservative (depends on what you define as conservative and liberal, but I would say I'm more liberal)
MBTI personality profile: ISTP (incorrect, maybe INFP)*
Closest alternative we found: ISTJ (incorrect, maybe ENFP)


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

Gender: undetermined
Age: 16-26
Intelligence: gifted
Openness: conservative
MBTI personality profile: ESFJ
Closest alternative we found: ENFJ

I don't know what my personality type is but I'm pretty sure I'm not an ESFJ. Age range is correct... I wonder if it would give me the same results if I took it a second time...


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

It says I'm an ISTP, lol


----------



## CrispNightAndTwilight (Oct 17, 2016)

Gender: male
Age: 19-29
Intelligence: superior
Openness: conservative
MBTI personality profile: ISTP
Closest alternative we found: ISTJ

Well, at least the alternative was somewhat close.


----------



## BigCat (Feb 22, 2017)

Gender: male (correct)
Age: 17-27 (correct)
Intelligence: average (I'm insulted.)
Openness: conservative (What does this mean?)
MBTI personality profile: ISFP (Only one letter off. Nice).
Closest alternative we found: ISFJ


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

Krayfish said:


> Gender: undetermined
> Age: 16-26
> Intelligence: gifted
> Openness: conservative
> ...




Gender: male
Age: 23-33
Intelligence: gifted
Openness: conservative
MBTI personality profile: ISTP
Closest alternative we found: ISFP

...It was closer the first time.


----------



## Monadnock (May 27, 2017)

_

Gender: undetermined
Age: 24-34
Intelligence: gifted
Openness: conservative
MBTI personality profile: ISFP
Closest alternative we found: ISFJ_

Note to self: consume more red meat before typing to increase likelihood of identifying as male.


----------



## Deftodon (Jul 27, 2013)

Gender: undetermined
Age: 14-24
Intelligence: superior
Openness: early-adopter
MBTI personality profile: INFJ
Closest alternative we found: INTJ



I'm 27.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

It thinks I'm a 55 year old conservative male INTJ of above average intelligence.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

Ti-dom according to this analysis.

Gender: male
Age: 21-31 *(I'm 17, going on 18)*
Intelligence: gifted
Openness: early-adopter
MBTI personality profile: ISTP
Closest alternative we found: INTP

I mean, I most certainly Ti-Fe in my function stack.


----------



## ponpiri (Apr 30, 2017)

Gender: undetermined
Age: 20-30
Intelligence: gifted
Openness: conservative
MBTI personality profile: ISFP
Closest alternative we found: ISFJ


Wrong, but it did pick on how different I come across via writing and verbally.


----------



## Freya Violet (Dec 15, 2016)

Freya Violet said:


> Gender: male (lol nah)
> Age: 18-26 (yeah, in that range)
> Intelligence: gifted (prolly right)
> Idea adoption: conservative (incorrect)
> ...


Been longer than a week but fuck it;

Gender: unspecified (I'm no Apache helicopter, I can say that for sure)
Age: 25-35 (smh)
Intelligence: Superior (k)
Idea adoption: conservative (incorrect)
MBTI personality profile: ESTJ (you can be anything you want to be, just like how I wanted to be Te dominant and have strong Si)
Closest alternative we found: ESTP (my head shook so much, I ended up getting dizzy)

Conclusion: This is pretty useless.


----------



## BiggyBigOne (Oct 22, 2017)

on step 2 it wont stop loading text or am i suppose to type that


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

Gender: nope.
Age: yep.
Intelligence: I believe that it refers to the standard deviation I scored in, so yes? 
Openness: I've gone more this direction as time goes on but I wouldn't say I am there yet by any means, so no.
MBTI: Not even remotely close.
MBTI alternative: closer but still nah.

Overall I give it a spam musubi/10.


----------

